# Filling Spool of Shimano Saros Spinning Reel



## xlr8 (Oct 11, 2007)

I recently picked up a couple of Shimano Saros 4000F's for use on inshore rods. I have always wound line onto spinning reels by making sure that the line coming off the spool is not being twisted and that the bulk spool and the reel's spool are parallel with each other. However, I read in the Shimano Saros manual that since it is equipped with the new "SR PowerRoller" that "reduces spinning reel line twist from repeated casting and retrieving by up to 50%" 



The manual advises that you are to wind the new line onto the spool with the bulk spool at 90° to the reel spool. It also recommends supporting the bulk spool with a pencil or screwdriver shaft and letting the reel unwind the line off of the bulk spool, through a rod guide and onto the reel's spool. 



This method seems contrary to everything I've ever experienced about spinning reels and would seem to me to induce line twist!



Any thoughts???


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I have always reeled the line through all the guides with pressure as long as the line twist off the spool matches the reel rotation direction.


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

i've done it both ways and it seems to work OK doing the "spool on a pencil" trick...


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

I reel it through the guides. It helps to wet a rag or dishcloth and hold the line with it so it goes on the spool tightly.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

I have had great luck running the line through the bottom third of a phone book and tightening the drag down and winding the line on through the guides. Gives you a really packed spool. Works well with maual bail or conventional wire bail:letsdrink


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

I just use one of those Berkley Spooling stations...plus it comes with a line stripper.


----------

